# New to board



## LouiseCL (May 30, 2002)

Hello, Just wanted to tell every one hello. I'm new here. This is the first ime here. I just found this board. I have Fibro. Had it since Jan 2001. I live in Charlotte NC. Have a half way nice doctor. Looking for a better one. Thank you. Luv, Louise xoxox


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Louise, welcome to the fm board. Hope we can be of help and support to you. How are you coping with the fm?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Welcome Louise!I hope that you will find the board supportive. I sure have. Some of these folks have helped me out RIGHT when I needed it, with kind words, good advice, or just a well placed giggle or two. I look forward to your posts!~Mrs. Mason


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi Louise, welcome







FYI, there is a scheduled Fibro & CFS chat each Thursday at 2 p.m EST. Click on the chat link at the top left of the page.


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

hi louiseWELCOME!!!


----------



## LouiseCL (May 30, 2002)

Thank you so much for such a warm welcome. I have been having a bad time with Fibro. Alot of stress in my life right now. Lost my job I think because of fibro. Ready to leave my hubby. And a few other things. Thank you again. Luv, Louise xoxoxo


----------



## joey (Sep 7, 2000)

Hi Louise,Welcome to the board!Joey


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi Louise,and welcome!/Mio


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi Louise!







And welcome! This is a wonderful board. It has been my lifeline for 3 years now. People have helped me through a lot----and I have a long ways to go, too.Sorry to hear you've got so much to deal with right now. Take it one step at a time. I know that's easy to say and hard to do---been there---done that. Somedays seem so overwhelming and then others will make you wonder why you thought it was so overwhelming!!Keep in touch. We'll help you as much as we can.Karen


----------

